# Blue Buffalo Wilderness canned



## no3yshhc0la (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm currently getting ready to switch my brother's cat from Purina Pro Plan canned food to Blue Buffalo canned food. He had a urinary blockage about 1 year ago & I've finally convinced my brother that his cat (Sinatra) really needs to be on wet food. I've spoken to 2 Blue Buffalo representatives and both have told me that Blue Buffalo Wilderness would be too high in protein, however I could've sworn that I've read somewhere that a higher protein food would be better, even for a cat that had a urinary blockage. Would Blue Buffalo Wilderness be ok to use as well or no?

Also, I've heard that seafood flavors (salmon, tuna, seafood) are not recommended flavors to use for a cat that's prone to urinary blockages. Is this true? 

I appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

My cat has FLUTD, and is very prone to UTI's and crystal formations. I will just give you some information about a diet for a cat with these problems, the same diet my cat is currently on. 

First off, NO fish ingredients are allowed, only fish OIL is ok. They have higher levels of magnesium and phosphorus, which is bad for a cat with urinary health issues. ALWAYS read the ingredients of a food before you buy it, and make sure it does not contain any sort of fish or fish meal, even if it is de-boned. 

Personally, my cats did not like the Blue Wilderness cans at all, and they are pretty expensive, you can give them a try, but I know of 9 cats who did not like Blue Wilderness (I gave my leftover cans to friends with cats, and non of their cats would eat it) but yours could be different. 

Feed AT LEAST 50% canned food everyday, and to make the cat get even more water intake, squish the canned food and add a bit of water, squish it again, and keep adding water until it is a soupy consistency (if you add a lot of water at once, it seperates and is more chunky), that is what I do with my cats. Really good food brands you can try are : Natural Balance, Wellness Core, Evo 95%, Ziwipeak, Holistic Select, Performatrin Ultra and regular Performatrin (this is a pet valu brand, in Canada. not sure where you live), Before Grain, Merricks, and there are a few more but I can't think of them. It is best to go for grain free canned foods, but I do feed the Holistic Select which does have rice in it, but its part of my rotation so they dont get it a lot. 
It is best to also not free feed, because otherwise the cat just grazes when they are bored, and when you let them feel truly hungry and then give them the canned food, they will eat it, and their urine naturally acidifies also. If you have any other questions you can ask me, but I think I covered the basics. Iv been going through this with my older cat for 3 years now, so I have done my research. And she has been UTI and crystal free for just over a year now - I feed only canned food though, mixed with lots of extra water. No dry whatsoever.


----------



## no3yshhc0la (Sep 13, 2009)

KatBudz said:


> My cat has FLUTD, and is very prone to UTI's and crystal formations. I will just give you some information about a diet for a cat with these problems, the same diet my cat is currently on.
> 
> First off, NO fish ingredients are allowed, only fish OIL is ok. They have higher levels of magnesium and phosphorus, which is bad for a cat with urinary health issues. ALWAYS read the ingredients of a food before you buy it, and make sure it does not contain any sort of fish or fish meal, even if it is de-boned.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply.

I've been back and fourth about whether I still want to give him a little bit of dry food or not. We do not free feed him. He gets 2 cans total throughout the day (3 oz. cans) 1/2 in the morning & afternoon and then a whole can in the evening. Usually in the afternoon he gets 2 small spoonfuls of dry. The only reason he's still getting dry is because he basically had dry food his entire life and really likes it. We only just started feeding him canned food after he had a blockage. Since starting him on canned food, he definitely drinks a lot less water than he used to. Does dry food help their teeth at all? He's getting Blue Buffalo dry food and REALLY likes it. In the afternoon when we do both, he usually goes for the Blue food first over the Pro Plan canned. I know it has cranberries in it which helps with urinary issues, but I also know that he really shouldn't be getting dry at all. Would 2 small spoonfuls a day really cause that much harm if he's getting 2 3oz. cans a day?

I'm still going to try the Blue Wilderness with him as well as the regular Blue Buffalo canned food. I call my brother's cat a "food wh*re" because he ALWAYS seems to be hungry. He was slightly overweight & has been on a diet. He's doing well and has lost weight. It's been a slow process but he's getting so much better & he typically eats just about anything.


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Dry food does not help clean the teeth at all, the food doesnt reach the back of the mouth when the cat chews it, and a cats jaw only goes up and down, so they dont get a ''brushing action''. My friend took a 2 year animal nutrition course in university, and she told me that cranberries do not actually help a cat with urinary issues, that it is not effective in their bodies. I don't see the harm in feeding such a small amount of dry at night, however Blue Wilderness dry food does have fish in it, so I personally wouldnt be feeding it.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Ditto re: dry food does NOT "clean the teeth." Nothing does except a raw diet, tooth brushing, or a dental.

Here is some great info on FLUTD, diet, etc:

http://www.catinfo.org/feline_urinary_tract_health.htm

And yes, avoid fish!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Having a cat with a fish intolerance, I can tell you there are only a handful of fish-free dry foods (of the high quality dry foods):

Holistic Select Duck & Oatmeal
California Natural Chicken & Rice
Before Grain Chicken
Natural Balance Green Pea & Chicken or Duck


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Other than a very small amt of herring oil (which shouldn't cause a problem for most cats), the EVO 95% line has no fish.

http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?id=1493


----------



## no3yshhc0la (Sep 13, 2009)

KatBudz said:


> Dry food does not help clean the teeth at all, the food doesnt reach the back of the mouth when the cat chews it, and a cats jaw only goes up and down, so they dont get a ''brushing action''. My friend took a 2 year animal nutrition course in university, and she told me that cranberries do not actually help a cat with urinary issues, that it is not effective in their bodies. I don't see the harm in feeding such a small amount of dry at night, however Blue Wilderness dry food does have fish in it, so I personally wouldnt be feeding it.



Ok good to know. I wasn't planning on using Blue Wilderness dry food, but I do want the try the Wilderness canned food to give him some variety.


----------



## no3yshhc0la (Sep 13, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> Ditto re: dry food does NOT "clean the teeth." Nothing does except a raw diet, tooth brushing, or a dental.
> 
> Here is some great info on FLUTD, diet, etc:
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing up the "no fish" worry that I keep wondering about. Great link as well!


----------



## no3yshhc0la (Sep 13, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> Having a cat with a fish intolerance, I can tell you there are only a handful of fish-free dry foods (of the high quality dry foods):
> 
> Holistic Select Duck & Oatmeal
> California Natural Chicken & Rice
> ...




I was on Blue Buffalo's website & they've come out with a line called Blue Basics which is a LID diet. The flavor is Turkey & Potato. I read the ingredients and I don't see any fish ingredients in it at all. After reading the ingredient list on the current type I'm feeding him, I noticed that there is salmon & fish meal in it. The bag is already pretty much gone. 

Long story short, this cat like I said before belongs to my brother. My brother has gone through a difficult period & he probably really shouldn't have a cat since he doesn't exactly pay for anything (food, litter, vet bills), my parents have been taking care of that. I have a dog and I spend the money to feed her the top quality grain free foods so I know all about them. However, since my parents have already done so much for my brother, I don't want them to have to spend a fortune on cat food which is why I'm resorting to Blue Buffalo. Plus, I work at Petsmart so I get a discount on it. Just wanted to clear up as to why I'm using Blue Buffalo to begin with.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

hoofmaiden said:


> Other than a very small amt of herring oil (which shouldn't cause a problem for most cats), the EVO 95% line has no fish.
> 
> http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?id=1493


Tons of wet foods without fish, I was talking dry.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

no3yshhc0la said:


> I was on Blue Buffalo's website & they've come out with a line called Blue Basics which is a LID diet. The flavor is Turkey & Potato. I read the ingredients and I don't see any fish ingredients in it at all. After reading the ingredient list on the current type I'm feeding him, I noticed that there is salmon & fish meal in it. The bag is already pretty much gone.


That one is new...I was on their site a couple weeks ago looking at foods and didn't see it. Definitely no worse than any of the other foods I mentioned, they're all high in carbs. Not many choices for dry food when you have a fish restriction. Mine only get 1/8 cup per day of dry, so it's not a huge part of their diet.


----------



## no3yshhc0la (Sep 13, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> no3yshhc0la said:
> 
> 
> > I was on Blue Buffalo's website & they've come out with a line called Blue Basics which is a LID diet. The flavor is Turkey & Potato. I read the ingredients and I don't see any fish ingredients in it at all. After reading the ingredient list on the current type I'm feeding him, I noticed that there is salmon & fish meal in it. The bag is already pretty much gone.
> ...



Ok thank you!

It must be pretty new still. I can't remember if I've seen it at work yet or not. I wanna say yes, but I'm not 100% sure. I didn't know about the "no fish" issue so I wasn't looking really hard anyways. If we have it, I'm gonna try that with him. He only gets 2 small spoonfuls of dry a day which doesn't even fill the bottom of his food bowl.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes I heard cranberries help too and I use blue buffalo and my cat loves it, not to much the wilderness wet food but they love the spa selects.


Blue buffalo uses cranberries as an ingredient for some of their foods.

try to buy the one with cranberries in the ingredients maybe that will help.


----------

